# Your EDC



## DCATTechie (Jul 15, 2008)

What's in your EDC (every-day-carry)(whose term is this, it is NOT mine!)?
Pictures are welcome and encouraged!

Mine consists of:
1 roll of black gaff
1x Altman Lighting Wrench
1x Ratchet Lighting Wrench
1x Mini-MagLite
1x Hawking Wi-Fi Locater
1x Philips Headphones
1x Sony In-Ear headphones
1x 1/4 to 1/8 adapter
1x Jeep Multi-tool with various bits
1x Palm Centro Cell Phone
1x Palm Centro Case and belt clip
1x Sony Vaio laptop w/ case and charger.
1x HP photosmart digital camera
Various writing utensils and paper



Is there anything I'm missing?


----------



## Charc (Jul 15, 2008)

DCATTechie said:


> What's in your EDC (every-day-carry)(whose term is this, it is NOT mine!)?
> Pictures are welcome and encouraged!
> 
> Mine consists of:
> ...



EDC:
I don't count clothing, but I always wear it.

Additionally, I carry my wallet, cellphone, watch, multitool and knife. Sometimes my flashlight makes a brief stint.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 15, 2008)

While you have both the Altman wrench and Lightspeed wrench, I would still suggest a 6" wide-jaw, or an 8" Adjustable wrench. Infinitely more useful than the other two, although they do have their place. Tell me you don't EDC (gafftapegreenia [it's his term]--can it be a verb also?) your own roll of black gaffer's tape!?

My minimum EDC list: (as a professional stagehand, in no particular order)
Gerber Multi-Tool & sheath
6" Wide-Jaw Cooper Tools/Crescent wrench
Volt-Tick
LED MiniMag flashlight & sheath (or several) 
roll of black E-tape
roll of white E-tape
Sharpie, Pen, Notepad

See this thread for what else is in my work box/bag.


----------



## lieperjp (Jul 15, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> While you have both the Altman wrench and Lightspeed wrench, I would still suggest a 6" wide-jaw, or an 8" Adjustable wrench. Infinitely more useful than the other two, although they do have their place. Tell me you don't EDC (gafftapegreenia [it's his term]--can it be a verb also?) your own roll of black gaffer's tape!?
> 
> My minimum EDC list: (as a professional stagehand, in no particular order)
> Gerber Multi-Tool & sheath
> ...



Sure, why can't EDC be a verb??? It's colloquialism... 

Me:

Leatherman Wave
LED MiniMag Flashlight
Pen, Dual-tip sharpie (Fine and Ultra-Fine,) Paper
9/16 Socket Wrench (my lights don't have c-clamps so a socket wrench works better)

Near me but not necessarily on my person: Gaff Tape of whatever color, is available (usually black or tan,) 6" cresent wrench, and E-Tape, whatever is available, usually black, sometimes green or red. Also, I usually carry an extra copy of my light plot in my pocket when doing set up.

Edit: 
Upon futher revision of the term EDC, mine is:

Wallet
Keys
Cell Phone
Pens
Leatherman Wave

On School days add:
Backpack or Laptop Case or Both


----------



## waynehoskins (Jul 15, 2008)

Mini-mag, pocketknife, rope wrench, multi-tool of some sort, tweaker, Sharpie, a pen or two, a bunch of adapters.

When I'm actually lighting a show, add an Alt-wrench, an 8" C wrench, grease pencil, regular pencil, pinsplitter sometimes; and with me but not on me, board tape, gaff, tie line, color box, gobos, plot and paperwork, scale rule, field templates, triangles, floppy disks, and sometimes part (or even all) of the lighting rig.


----------



## Charc (Jul 15, 2008)

Some -cough-derek are misunderstanding the term EDC, which stands for Every Day Carry. Which is to say, what to you have with you anytime you step outside the house. That is not the same as anytime you step inside a theater/venue.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 15, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> Some -cough-derek are misunderstanding the term EDC, which stands for Every Day Carry. Which is to say, what to you have with you anytime you step outside the house. That is not the same as anytime you step inside a theater/venue.




Unless you are derek and only leave the house to step into the venue or theatre.

Ok, so to make you happy charc, we shall re-name this thread:

What do you EDC for work?

Anyway

Work Days

Wallet
Keys on a Carabiner
Cell phone
Mini Mag LED
Leatherman
Lockback utility knife
Pens, pencils, sharpies
6" c wrench

-Depending on what I"m doing that day I may carry-

Pin splitter
Diags
Wire Strippers 
Tape measure (on person if carp heavy day, if not, in bag)

Off days:

Wallet
Keys
Cell phone
Victorinox Tinker or similar SAK

Oh, the key ring has a small Swiss army knife and LED light, so I'm never without. 

Anything else I need is either in my trunk or in my bag. Any testers I own stay in my bag till needed. Most hand tools stay in the bag unless I know they will be in constant use, then they stay on my person.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 15, 2008)

And some...<insert cute, veiled, reference here>...don't realize I rarely leave the house unless it's for work. If we're not talking work, I guess it's just wallet, keys, watch, and cellphone.

gafftapegreenia--we need a clarification: Does EDC refer to work or casual? Make a wiki entry! And why would anyone care what anyone carries for casual?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 16, 2008)

Apparently, there are people out there obsessed with what people carry with them on a daily basis. They also take pride in how much stuff they can squirrel away on their person. So, EDC refers to that. Now, sometimes people like to get specific and say "what do you carry for (fill in blank)". For some people, I can see work and play being very different. However, seeing as the stage is essentially life for most of us, then that is indeed where the term EDC would apply. So, in short, EDC is the items you have on you most often, work related or not.


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 16, 2008)

I guess I have a couple obscure items I carry around that nobody else does.



Greenlee Non-Contact Voltage Detector
Greenlee GT10 Polarity Cube
Silver & Black Sharpies
MacGyver Screwdriver
Multimeter
Laser Tape Measure
6pc Mini-Screwdriver Kit
6" C-Wrench & 8" Autowrench
MiniMag
Pocket Knife
Multitool
LED headlamp
Portfolio w/
Personal calendar for the next 3 months
Notebook
Business cards of other people
Few dozen of my business cards
Bink's Audio Test CD
Project-essential paperwork


Speaking of which, if anybody doesn't have a non-contact voltage detector, I strongly advise getting one. You can hold it up to a cord or an outlet and immediately know if it's engerized or not. I can rule out poor connector wiring or dimmer issues when certain lights aren't coming on, and tell if it's a lamp issue or not right away. All you have to do is point it next to a cord and it will beep if a cord, circuit, or anything else is live or not. The best part, it's cheap, under $15.


----------

